

Great resource for learning Powershell - IgorP
http://www.powershell.com

======
IgorP
I had looked up several resources to learn Powershell on line, and this site
is seldom mentioned. This is unfortunate, as this is the one site that I have
found to explain Powershell concepts in a clear and straight-forward manner.

When I visit some other sites, I have to wade through paragraphs of unrelated
anecdotes, etc. just to get to an understanding of a concept.

This site, and particularly the free eBook that comes with this site, provides
a much more clear explanation to many of the concepts that I had been
struggling with. So, just wanted to share.

